# Segmenting With Cardstock



## Humongous (Sep 18, 2019)

I have been having fun experimenting with cardstock for segmenting.  Each stripe is 9 layers 3 of each color then flooded with thin CA to polymerize the paper.
I really like the way that the colors pop more than a veneer and the color choices are endless.  Comments welcome, thanks for looking.


----------



## mark james (Sep 18, 2019)

The colors are very nice, and the segmenting is excellent.

Well done, and thanks for sharing.  Very impressive pen.


----------



## DrD (Sep 18, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## Dieseldoc (Sep 18, 2019)

WOW!!! That a very nice looker.  Outstanding work.


----------



## chartle (Sep 18, 2019)

What kind of paper. I've tried construction paper and it all seems to turn to mud.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## magpens (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nicely done !!!

Is that a Devin pen kit ?


----------



## Humongous (Sep 18, 2019)

chartle said:


> What kind of paper. I've tried construction paper and it all seems to turn to mud.


It's called cardstock, I get it at Michael's.  They have an entire aisle full.  It's the thickness of a greeting card.



magpens said:


> Very nicely done !!!
> 
> Is that a Devin pen kit ?


Thank you, yes it is the Devin kit.  I bought the 4 pack and it's a really decent kit for a classic styled clicker.


----------



## John Eldeen (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice job I as well am a big fan of card stock for segmenting the colors and patterns of color are amazing.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nice! Now I would be able tp do that ( I think). Would love to see a tutorial.


----------



## ramaroodle (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nice! Another option is vulcanized hardboard so you don't have to lay up so many layers.


----------



## EricRN (Sep 18, 2019)

Cool look and great idea.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 18, 2019)

Like a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bryguy (Sep 19, 2019)

Great idea. Yes, the color really pops.


----------



## hbillings (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks for the post - as a result this will be next up on my list of techniques to try.


----------



## Larryreitz (Sep 19, 2019)

OK, I'm running out to Michael's as soon as I finish typing this.  That is one great pen and I predict we'll be seeing a lot of pens made using your technique.  Many thanks for sharing.
Larry


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 19, 2019)

Our Michael's closed about four months ago. Hobby Lobby is about three miles. Will see what they have. Nice pen!!!


----------



## chartle (Sep 19, 2019)

ramaroodle said:


> Very nice! Another option is vulcanized hardboard so you don't have to lay up so many layers.View attachment 225535



I have a pack I bought months ago I want to incorporate into some segmented Xmas Ornaments. I may go back and see if I can fine some thicker sheets.


----------



## chartle (Sep 19, 2019)

Humongous said:


> It's called cardstock, I get it at Michael's.  They have an entire aisle full.  It's the thickness of a greeting card.



Yea I guess in the scrap booking section.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 19, 2019)

I was in both Michaels and Hobby Lobby a couple of weeks ago specifically looking at card stock with the same purpose in mind. Looks great!

I was looking to make up layers to look like "Fordite". If you are not familiar with that term, search for it on this forum. I would bet this opens up a whole 'nuther type of pen blanks that we have not yet seen!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 19, 2019)

They sell thin acrylic sheets too so you can go that way also with bright colors.


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 19, 2019)

Go to Lowes and get a wood strip for roofing tin closures https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sequentia-Wood-Solid-Roof-Panel-Closure-Strip/3010420 
Cover 2 1 foot long pieces with plastic wrap, grocery store plastic bag, start gluing up strips of different colored construction paper just keep stacking. and clamp it overnight.  Or cut a blank lengthwise in a curvy shape, then glue and clamp multiple layers between the 2 pieces.


----------



## bsshog40 (Sep 19, 2019)

That looks really cool! I like that! Nice work!


----------



## Todd in PA (Mar 1, 2021)

Humongous said:


> Each stripe is 9 layers 3 of each color then flooded with thin CA to polymerize the paper.





Humongous said:


> Each stripe is 9 layers 3 of each color then flooded with thin CA to polymerize the paper.



Do you mind describing this in more detail? When I have used card stock, 2 of three times the barrel failed and split right down the center of the card stock. Both sides of the card stock were adhered to the wood after the break. 

Also when I sandwiched two pieces of cardstock against each other, the end result looked like two layers, and not the uniform thick layer that your pen exhibits. 

Advice much appreciated because I’d love to be able to incorporate the packed in color


----------



## Humongous (Mar 2, 2021)

Todd in PA said:


> Do you mind describing this in more detail? When I have used card stock, 2 of three times the barrel failed and split right down the center of the card stock. Both sides of the card stock were adhered to the wood after the break.
> 
> Also when I sandwiched two pieces of cardstock against each other, the end result looked like two layers, and not the uniform thick layer that your pen exhibits.
> 
> Advice much appreciated because I’d love to be able to incorporate the packed in color


For this particular blank I cut a groove the kerf of the blade on my table saw about 1/3 of the way through the blank.  I then placed strips of cardstock in the pattern I wanted in the groove (the strips were about 1/4" wide), in this case 9 pieces fit nicely not too tight not loose.  Then literally flooded it with thin CA to make sure that the paper was good and saturated.  Be careful and use good ventilation you'll get smoke and fumes while it polymerizes.  Once dry trim off the excess paper and repeat with the other sides.

The key with cardstock is to get the paper saturated with the glue be it epoxy or ca, I did not have good luck with wood glue and had blanks break apart as you state.


----------

